# Need Certified medical coder job in United states under employment visa



## bharani84dharan (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Sir,
I am Bharanidharan Deenadhayalan from Chennai, India. CPC certified. Graduated. Having 3 1/2 years work experiance in ER medical coding. Looking Certified medical coder jobs in United states(In all states of US). Ready to relocate. Ready to agree your terms and conditions. Salary is negotiable. I look forward my dream career in United states. And i believe that my hand on experiance are well suited for your organization. Please contact me- bharanidharan.bpt@gmail.com. Mobile no is +91 9962024820.....

With Sincerely,
Bharanidharan.D., CPC


----------

